# Operation "Sideshow"



## Whittler (May 2, 2014)

This one is all Workhorse and no frills. I wanted a dedicated TTF side shooter. This is by far the most accurate SS I have ever made.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Looks plenty frilly to me!  Very nice! Way to go!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Looks great! If that's no frills wow, I want to see one with frills. 
Is it micarta and if so, did you make it yourself?


----------



## Whittler (May 2, 2014)

Yes it's Burlap Micarta, and I do make it myself.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Nice looking slingshot dude!!!!!! Great job, you'll fit in well here  Welcome aboard!


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

Sweet shooter


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

That right there is super cool! Great job. Sure would like to see your other work.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Nice frame... great colour combo... nice design.... sweet palm swell... elite material choice... looking forward to seeing more of your work.


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

nice colors, i like it!


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

Looks great, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Whittler (May 2, 2014)

Thanks everyone for all the nice comments!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Wow! I love the burlap micarta.


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

So many comments to agree with. Consider myself in agreement.

Burlap micarta is one of my favorites. Good work start to finish.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Real nice work! I like it.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

super cool shooter and welcome on board !

cheers


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

That is a beauty, glad she is working out for you!


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

Wow, great work!

Love the burlap micarta!


----------



## Outlaw (Jan 16, 2014)

Well done very nice!!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

Several laminations and a nifty band attachment to the fork, super ergo/palm etc.. Sheesh, I'd like to see one of yours that's "frilly" then! Excellent job, who not nominate this one for voting for SS of the month?


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

Looks great!! I'm sure it shoots great too!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Good looking frame Bud!


----------



## erniepc1 (Jun 7, 2014)

That is one nice looking shooter.


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

Pretty


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Beautiful!

Do you always shoot with the bands on the inside of the slingshot?

Regards,

Mike


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

Welcome, Sweeeet shooter bud.


----------



## Whittler (May 2, 2014)

Beautiful!

Do you always shoot with the bands on the inside of the slingshot?

Regards,

Mike

When I am shooting TTF I like to shoot through the forks better. For my style it gives a more consistent tight grouping.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Cool slingshot!

Like your signature, I graduated from the same school!


----------



## rlmlam (Nov 1, 2011)

Thats a real beauty

Rick


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

that's a beauty man. love how the red burlap micarta sorta sparkles. also love the comfy pinch grip and swell for the fingers; I'm not surprised it's your straightest shooter!


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Awesome shooter!


----------



## Yago (Mar 29, 2013)

real nice one,are you left handler??


----------



## Whittler (May 2, 2014)

flippinout said:


> Awesome shooter!


Thanks Nathan!


----------



## Whittler (May 2, 2014)

Yago said:


> real nice one,are you left handler??


I shoot with my Slingshot in my right hand. I'm actually ambidexterious but I prefer to shoot this way because I am left eye dominant.


----------



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

You wanna know what:

this simply is a beauty!

- no fussing around, 4 layers, go!...

When I first saw it I (quite a while ago) thought:

"Ahh the orange cloth" (of which Slakskimmer Mike thankfully

had shipped me a BIG package..)

I love that red colour, the structure and all that..

I had built "Joy" for Rock Slinger where I used that too.

It was pretty hard to let her go...

I bet you love your "Sideshow" too! - You should!



kind regards,

Be

I just checked - I didn´t even post her here yet.. Oups!..

I better do it now.. (or I´ll be cleared again..)


----------



## Whittler (May 2, 2014)

Thanks Be! I appreciate the analysis. I guess I will make more of these. Dave


----------



## 1912 (Mar 31, 2011)

awesome slingshot!


----------



## Whittler (May 2, 2014)

gaboxolo said:


> awesome slingshot!


Thank you very much! I have been following your work for some time, and I appreciate the compliment from you.


----------

